# "Vertrauenswürdige Sites"-Formular im Internet Explorer aktivieren



## admichi (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

leider fand ich nach langer Suche keine Lösung für mein Problem und auch hier fand ich leider nichts.

Also hier mein Problem.
Ich habe einen Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 als Domain Controller und mehrere Clients mit IE7 und IE8 sowie den Betriebsystemen WinXP, WinVista und Win7. Mein Problem ist, dass ich gerne den Benutzern das selbstständige hinzufügen von "Vertrauenswürdigen Sites" ermöglichen möchte, aber bislang haben alle meine Versuche das Problem nicht verändert. Dieses Formular, welches für das hinzufügen von besagten Seiten verwendet wird, ist komplett ausgegraut. Das heißt, dass ich es zwar anzeigen lassen kann, aber keine Veränderungen machen kann. Dieses Szenario findet auf allen Clients, den Servern so wie dem Domain Controller statt. In der GPO habe ich bislang nur das händische einfügen einer Seite durch einen Admin gefunden.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüße
Admichi


----------

